# RR: 152. Holst: The Planets, op. 32



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1986)










2.	Boult (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir	(1978)










3.	Steinberg (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra, New England Conservatory Chorus	(1970)










4.	Mehta (cond.), Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Los Angeles Master Chorale	(1971)










5.	Gardiner (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra, Monteverdi Choir	(1994)










6.	Levine (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1989)










7.	Karajan (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1961)










8.	Boult (cond.), New Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers	(1967)










9.	Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers	(1973)










10.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Camerata Singers	(1971)









*

1.	Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1986)
2.	Boult (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir	(1978)
3.	Steinberg (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra, New England Conservatory Chorus	(1970)
4.	Mehta (cond.), Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Los Angeles Master Chorale	(1971)
5.	Gardiner (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra, Monteverdi Choir	(1994)
6.	Levine (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1989)
7.	Karajan (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1961)
8.	Boult (cond.), New Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers	(1967)
9.	Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers	(1973)
10.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Camerata Singers	(1971)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

